# 2013 Felt B12-going 11-spd DI2--what needs to change?



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Planning off season upgrade this winter. I have a 2013 B12 with 3T Aura bars and Vision Carbon Max crank with aero rings, otherwise bike is stock.

Planning to go Ultegra 11-speed DI2. Any change needed to rear TTR3 wheel/freehub setup? I plan to go 28-11 cogset, possibly 32-11.

Any change to chainring setup required? Running 130mm 53/39 setup currently.

Has anyone been able to use the SM-BTR2 battery installed in seat tube? Or, is bottom of downtube mounting my only option?

Not sure it matters, but I am buying a Quark spider as well.

Thank you for help....I have spent hours searching but haven't been able to find the specific answers to these questions yet. So, sorry if they seem basic, but I tried to self help. 

Dennis


----------

